# Glad to meet everyone



## HerbWF (Feb 9, 2008)

Happened on this site while looking up info on Fw 190's. Have been lurking for a while and like what I see.
Folks willing to share skills, knowledge and a touch of hard nose just to keep things honest Have made a brief comment about homemade paint booths on another thread, hope this helps.
Hey new guy from Medford Mass, might run into you at Hobby Bunker some time when we make a road trip from the Greenfield, Springfield area.
Herb


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome HerbWF, you've come to the right place. And sometimes it's more hard head than hard nose.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Herb, hope you enjoy ypur stay...


----------



## seesul (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome Herb and enjoy the forum.
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2008)

G'day and welcome from Oz..


----------



## Heinz (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome from Oz again.............seems we own the place....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome Herb!! (another Yank, yeah!)


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the form, Herb. Enjoy the place !

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome Herb cmon in the water's fine


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2008)

Hallo Herb,
Nice to meet you here,warm greetings from Poland.


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello Herb, Glad to meet you! Pull up a chair and sit down your gonna wanna stay for a while!


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there Herb and welcome


----------



## A4K (Feb 12, 2008)

Watch your tongue, Heinzi! The kiwis are getting a foot in too!!

Welcome Herb - it's alright, we're all perfectly insane...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2008)

Seems you're both losing a little footing. Last few members signed on have been from the Colonies!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to the playground. Have fun on the swingset.


----------

